# Ariens Will Not Shift Out Of High Gear



## mever (Feb 3, 2016)

Shifter will not move from highest gear. So no reverse either. Disconnected rod from shifter, Opened it up, no loose washers and on the forks as far as I could see. Tried tapping the friction wheel and is carrier lightly with wood block and rubber mallet after disengaging the connecting rod to the console /dash . Tried moving it by hand. Tried cussing. Even ignored it for a minute but its just jammed up in there. 
Model 932-026 ST 524
SN 010189
About 25 years old? Runs great but stuck in high gear, real high. ( Outside edge of drive wheel is contact point of friction wheel). Only thing I can think of is i cannot see a stop tab on the friction wheel axis outside edge, maybe Friction wheel jumped it and is jammed on it? Don't want to go that far in dismantling the friction wheel dead winter here in UTAH, but I guess its that, the shop, or running w it. Literally!
Looks well greased up. Any ideas or should I just dismantle the whole thing? It's been snowing to beat the bands here--


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

mever said:


> Model 932-026 ST 524
> SN 010189
> About 25 years old? Runs great but stuck in high gear, real high. ( Outside edge of drive wheel is contact point of friction wheel). Only thing I can think of is i cannot see a stop tab on the friction wheel axis outside edge, maybe Friction wheel jumped it and is jammed on it? Don't want to go that far in dismantling the friction wheel dead winter here in UTAH
> 
> ...


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Like normex said, I am pretty confident it is just stuck. I have had to unstick at least 5 this year. Here is your friction drive parts breakdown--
Ariens 932026 (ST524) - Ariens 24 Snow Blower, 5hp Tecumseh (SN: 006000 - 012399) Friction Drive Diagram and Parts List | PartsTree.com

You have a tension pin on one end that may be broken off flush and none on the other end. 

You just have to get in there without putting too much pressure on a breakable part.


----------



## mever (Feb 3, 2016)

*Will try again-*

I appreciate the responses. Its a rare warm day here going to give it another try and find if its stuck on the pin. It LOOKS like everything is ok in there , it is just jammed toward the outside. Let you know.


----------

